# CoverGirl Queen Collection All Day Flawless Foundation



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

Has anyone had a chance to try out this foundation? I haven't purchased a drugstore foundation at least 10 years, but based on reviews I'm all in on this one. There are 14 shades for women of color! Unfortunately, I don't live in an area that sells this collection so I'm not sure what color to order. Got it narrowed down to 2-3. I wish CoverGirl listed the undertones in these colors. I tried doing a livechat and it wouldn't connect. Can anyone comment on the colors they've tried or their experience with this line?


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 19, 2013)

I want to try this out as well. It's been getting a lot of youtube love. They don't carry this foundation in my area as well but I will be visiting my mom this weekend and I know  the wal mart in the area has this line so hopefully they have it in stock.


----------



## BeyBabe (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey! Haven't had the chance to try it out.

  	I liked this gal's review:



  	She's using: Q840 for CoverGirl Queen collection  (for reference she's a NW45 for M.A.C)


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 20, 2013)

I just checked the Walmart website and it is only available in limited stores, it says.  Figures.

  	UPDATE:  this product is available at www.drugstore.com currently on sale at 30% off for $6.85!  Drugstore also offers a "100% color guarantee" where if you're not satisfied with your color match, they will let you return it for a complete refund!  I just took a chance and ordered two different colors.  I checked other sites for availability of this item and Walgreen's charges the most for it, at $12.


----------



## chinablaq (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in love with this foundation! Have been wearing it ever since I found it at Walgreen's. I picked up 2 shades as I was unsure and Q825 matches my NC50 complexion perfectly!! I picked up Q840 as well, but it was a tad bit too dark. Will probably be perfect for the warmer weather. But it's definitely a flawless long lasting foundation.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 20, 2013)

I was watching tons of reviews on this foundation today and someone had a theory that the shades ending in even numbers were yellow undertoned and those ending in odd were red. Has anyone found this to be true? I have to order this online sight unseen and have had 5 different shades in my cart trying to cover my bases. I think I am Brulee Q815, but then today I ran into some reviews that claimed this color is red-toned which would be ALL WRONG for me. I can't imagine going lighter, but the next two darker colors seem like they would be my summer colors based on looking at the complexion of gals using it. It's on sale at Drugstore.com right now, but I've hemmed and hawed so long one of the colors I wanted to try is sold out.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 20, 2013)

i've been using this foundation for about two weeks and i love it so far...it has a flawless application and last all day for me (i work 8 hour shifts in a call center tho)


----------



## chinablaq (Mar 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I was watching tons of reviews on this foundation today and someone had a theory that the shades ending in even numbers were yellow undertoned and those ending in odd were red. Has anyone found this to be true? I have to order this online sight unseen and have had 5 different shades in my cart trying to cover my bases. I think I am Brulee Q815, but then today I ran into some reviews that claimed this color is red-toned which would be ALL WRONG for me. I can't imagine going lighter, but the next two darker colors seem like they would be my summer colors based on looking at the complexion of gals using it. It's on sale at Drugstore.com right now, but I've hemmed and hawed so long one of the colors I wanted to try is sold out.


  	Now that you mentioned it, I actually found the exact opposite. I'm an NC50 in mac SFF. Thats an yellow/golden under toned shade. Q825 matched me exactly, and it was definitely yellow/golden toned. I was going to grab the next shade up which was Q830 but it was way too red for me. I went to Q840 which is lighter than Q830. I also did notice that Q840 was a bit on the red side. Hope that helps


----------



## MissTT (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, chinablaq, it does. I've had so many colors in my cart trying to research this it's ridiculous LOL. How hard is it to provide color descriptions, CoverGirl?


----------



## sagehen (Mar 21, 2013)

chinablaq said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I actually found the exact opposite. I'm an NC50 in mac SFF. Thats an yellow/golden under toned shade. Q825 matched me exactly, and it was definitely yellow/golden toned. I was going to grab the next shade up which was Q830 but it was way too red for me. I went to Q840 which is lighter than Q830. I also did notice that Q840 was a bit on the red side. Hope that helps


  	I agree with you and, more importantly, so does findation.com. I am NC50-ish and it matched me with all 25's in Covergirl foundations (and powders ending in 5 too), and I have found in real life that it is true. I haven't tried this new foundation but in the original liquid I am Q525, which is Honey something or other.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 21, 2013)

I rushed to drugstore only to see they were out of the shade I was going to get. Booo


MAChostage said:


> I just checked the Walmart website and it is only available in limited stores, it says.  Figures.
> 
> UPDATE:  this product is available at www.drugstore.com currently on sale at 30% off for $6.85!  Drugstore also offers a "100% color guarantee" where if you're not satisfied with your color match, they will let you return it for a complete refund!  I just took a chance and ordered two different colors.  I checked other sites for availability of this item and Walgreen's charges the most for it, at $12.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 21, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I agree with you and, more importantly, so does findation.com. I am NC50-ish and it matched me with all 25's in Covergirl foundations (and powders ending in 5 too), and I have found in real life that it is true. I haven't tried this new foundation but in the original liquid I am Q525, which is Honey something or other.


  	WHY have I never heard of this website?! You are a wealth of knowledge, sagehen. Thanks again!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya'll got me intrigued about this foundation now. I wear MAC's NC50 in SFF so I went ahead and ordered the Q825 from Drugstore.com to take advantage of the sale they currently have going on. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 22, 2013)

I want to slap somebody's momma! (Specifically me.) Last night around 11pm when I was still messing with the stuff in my drugstore cart trying to pick out which oils need to go in my hair and how to spend the right amount to get a coupon, etc. the Brulee sold out. I am positive that is my color so I am livid.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 22, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I want to slap somebody's momma! (Specifically me.) Last night around 11pm when I was still messing with the stuff in my drugstore cart trying to pick out which oils need to go in my hair and how to spend the right amount to get a coupon, etc. the Brulee sold out. I am positive that is my color so I am livid.


  	Oh no MissTT! That's too disgusting! I ordered last night and my foundation has already shipped. I'm disgusted though that the 2 WnW Megalast lippies I ordered are backordered. That's what I get for throwing other things in my cart when my main focus was just the foundation. Haha! I don't like backorders and orders split up. I hope you find your Brulee somewhere soon.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, Copperhead. I do have it in my cart elsewhere, but not for this price. I'm so mad at myself, but seriously I would have purchased days ago if they would have described their colors. I even would have purchased more than one.

  	CoverGirl, if you're listening, I have a disposable income I like to spend on makeup. I haven't even looked your way in 12 years. I tried using your interactive website to no avail. I scoured the internet watching videos of girls who like makeup, but aren't gifted with a descriptive tongue. (Seriously, why does everyone think they need to be on the internet with no regard to content quality?) I've spent *hours *researching and trying to buy your product. This is a lot of work to buy a drugstore product. Too much work. Yesterday I went to the Estee Lauder counter and got color matched in 2 minutes. I can't try your colors in store. The least you can do is make it impossible for me not to at least _try _your product because you've made every effort to describe what I'd be getting. At this point I see no reason to leave my department store brands for you.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 22, 2013)

The more I think about it I'm betting Brulee's going to be my color, too (I'm NC44). But I've got Golden Honey and Warm Caramel on their way to me now. Sigh. Hopefully Brûlée will be back in stock by the time I return these two (I'm sure I'll have to). I detest not having hands on access to certain cosmetics!  





MissTT said:


> I want to slap somebody's momma! (Specifically me.) Last night around 11pm when I was still messing with the stuff in my drugstore cart trying to pick out which oils need to go in my hair and how to spend the right amount to get a coupon, etc. the Brulee sold out. I am positive that is my color so I am livid.


----------



## chinablaq (Mar 23, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I agree with you and, more importantly, so does findation.com. I am NC50-ish and it matched me with all 25's in Covergirl foundations (and powders ending in 5 too), and I have found in real life that it is true. I haven't tried this new foundation but in the original liquid I am Q525, which is Honey something or other.


  	Thanks for sharing the site! Iv'e wanted to try the Lancome Ultra 24hr foundation for some time now, and now I have an idea of my shade


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 25, 2013)

I got my two bottles of this foundation from drugstore.com today.  I ordered Warm Caramel and Golden Honey and both are WAY too dark for my NC44 skin.  My next thought is to try Brulee and/or Amber Glow, but drugstore is out of both of those right now.  Drugstore has the best price of any retailer but Target.com does have those colors in stock.  I think I'll hold out and wait until I can go to a Target and see them in person.  The closest one to me that carries this foundation is 45 minutes away in another city, unfortunately.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm traveling so I'll have to post swatches later but I was able to pick up Q805 Amber Glow and Q815 Brulee in South Carolina. It was really hard to tell in the hotel room lighting but I actually think Brulee is too dark for me. Amber Glow seems about right but I was rushing. I would say these foundations run on the darker side as I'm about NC44.5, but this is great news for sisters w/ darker skin since there are sooooo many shades to choose from. I'm still excited. Will report back when I get home.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 26, 2013)

Because I'm an antsy pants I went ahead and ordered from Target:  Amber Glow, Brûlée AND Sand. I figure that one of them has to work!


----------



## chinablaq (Mar 26, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I got my two bottles of this foundation from drugstore.com today.  I ordered Warm Caramel and Golden Honey and both are WAY too dark for my NC44 skin.  My next thought is to try Brulee and/or Amber Glow, but drugstore is out of both of those right now.  Drugstore has the best price of any retailer but Target.com does have those colors in stock.  I think I'll hold out and wait until I can go to a Target and see them in person.  The closest one to me that carries this foundation is 45 minutes away in another city, unfortunately.


  	I use Golden Honey and I'm an NC50. I'd suggest trying Classic Bronze 810. I came across a YouTuber who was an NC45 and said that was a really close match.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 26, 2013)

I apologize for the low light. It was after 6:30pm, but I was anxious to show the colors.

  	Brulee - left
  	Amber Glow - right





  	Blended in a little. Amber Glow on right not really showing up b/c it blended well and there was a little less present.




  	For reference, NC45 is too dark/orange for me so I'm thinking I'm about a shade or so lighter than that. Q805 Amber Glow in this formula is the best match for my face and neck. My guess is NC45 = Q815
  	When I took pics of my face in the hotel there was crazy flashback and I looked like Ghostface Killah so be aware. The foundation has a bit of a powdery finish and emphasizes flakes so make sure you're properly moisturized and exfoliated. I would still need concealer with this foundation to cover brown spots/hyperpigmentation.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Mar 28, 2013)

I love this foundation! I'm in between an NC45 and NC50, and Q825 Golden Honey is a dead-on match for me. I did a spot test a few days ago and wore it before hopping on my treadmill, and it held up really well. Now if only it were stocked in more locations! I finally had to order directly from P&G's online store to get my shade after visiting 3 different Targets and various drugstores.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 28, 2013)

I just received my foundation from Drugstore.com (that $6.85 sale price was too good to pass up). I ordered Q825 based on chinablaq's recommendation because I normally wear MAC's NC50. It looks like it will be a good match for me. I can't wait to try it this weekend.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 31, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I just received my foundation from Drugstore.com (that $6.85 sale price was too good to pass up). I ordered Q825 based on chinablaq's recommendation because I normally wear MAC's NC50. It looks like it will be a good match for me. I can't wait to try it this weekend.


	Please come back and give us your impressions!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 1, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Please come back and give us your impressions!


  	I wore it both Saturday and Sunday. The color (Q825) was a really good match. It didn't fully cover my dark spots but I just went ahead and put a little bit of concealer on. I wore it for about 8 hours yesterday and just realized as I'm typing this that I don't remember having to blot once. Saturday I didn't put on any powder on top of it. Sunday, I just dusted a little bit of MAC MSF Natural in Dark on top. The finish was similar both days. I like it.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 3, 2013)

*The verdict: AMBER GLOW, Q805, is the winner for my NC44 complexion!*

  	I put Sand, Q800, on one side of my face and it was a hot yellow mess.  I put Brulee, Q815, on the other side and it was an orangey-red mess.  Removed all of that and tried Amber Glow and it looked beautiful.  Hope this helps someone!




MAChostage said:


> Because I'm an antsy pants I went ahead and ordered from Target: Amber Glow, Brûlée AND Sand. I figure that one of them has to work!


----------



## BrownEy3d (Apr 7, 2013)

The recommendation for Q825 Golden Honey is spot on for my NC 50 complexion. Still trying this out to see how my skin behaves but so far, I can at least say the color and wear time is good.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 7, 2013)

This foundation is my new obsession!  I'm so pleased with it.  I've been applying it with a beautyblender sponge.


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been loving this foundation and I've tried tons of drugstore ones and have been disappointed but this has been great so far! If you go online on walmart you can search a list of locations that will have the Queen collection in stock, normally its in more urban locations. I thought the amber glow would be a great match for my NC45 skintone but it was a tad too ashy, so I ended up with the brulee instead. It is a shade darker than my skintone right now but I'm sure over the next few weeks when I get a little more sun it will work perfectly. I noticed this foundation doesnt oxidize and its really good at controlling my oil throughout the day. It also lasts really long on my skin without any needed touchups that I normally would have to do with my studio fix foundation. I've been applying it with a damp beauty blender and I'm sure it would look just as good with the sigmaF80  as well. I would definitely recommend everyone to go out and try this foundation!!


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 7, 2013)

Ooh, forgot all about my Sigma F80 AND my new UD Optical Blurring brushes. That just means that I have too many makeup tools, lol!


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 7, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 7, 2013)

I've tried it with both the Beauty Blender and the F80. It applies lovely with both tools. 

  	ETA: This foundation is pretty matte on me. I don't know if it's just a coincidence or what but when I wear it, my eyes feel dry. LOL! I'm going to take notice next time and if they feel like that, I'm going to assume it's the foundation.


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Ooh, forgot all about my Sigma F80 AND my new UD Optical Blurring brushes. That just means that I have too many makeup tools, lol!


  	You and I both! I have these brushes as well and haven't reached for them in ages. Pay money for these and all I reach for is my lil ol $3 flat top ELF brush lol


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 9, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I wore it both Saturday and Sunday. The color (Q825) was a really good match. It didn't fully cover my dark spots but I just went ahead and put a little bit of concealer on. I wore it for about 8 hours yesterday and just realized as I'm typing this that I don't remember having to blot once. Saturday I didn't put on any powder on top of it. Sunday, I just dusted a little bit of MAC MSF Natural in Dark on top. The finish was similar both days. I like it.


  	Glad it worked for you. It really is an great foundation!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Apr 9, 2013)

chinablaq said:


> You and I both! *I have these brushes as well and haven't reached for them in ages. Pay money for these and all I reach for is my lil ol $3 flat top ELF brush* lol


  	THIS!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll be putting this on my drugstore to try list.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 13, 2013)

Drugstore.com currently has the foundation on sale for $7.83.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 13, 2013)

I was on the way to pick my mom from the airport so I stopped by a more urban target to try this. I am normally nc50 but the q825 looked lighter than Revlon color stay Carmel. Even with the Revlon I like to add a drop or two to darken the color. Almond glow looked a bit darker. I hope it works out for me.  I just hate that it is like where's Waldo with the Queen Collection.


----------



## auriannjag42 (May 6, 2013)

Drugstore.com has this on sale for 10% with an additional 30% off all makeup this week if anyone is interested in trying


----------



## MissTT (May 6, 2013)

I know. I have a brand new bottle, but was thinking of backing it up. Not gonna do it though. I can't find my receipt for the second color I bought so I can't return it. What sucks is we paid $12/bottle.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 9, 2013)

I got this during the Drugstore.com sale. I think the price of the foundation was $6 and some change for me. I really like it. I got Q825 thanks to Chinablaq who said it was a perfect match for her. It's a perfect match for me too. I haven't tested out the wear, but it feels really natural on my skin. I am trying to finish up my Revlon color stay whipped foundation and my Mac Studio Fix Fluid, both which are about 2/3 gone, so I'm going to have to park this foundation until that happens.


----------



## MissTT (May 9, 2013)

What do you think of ColorStay Whipped? What's your skintype?


----------



## VampyCouture (May 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> What do you think of ColorStay Whipped? What's your skintype?


	I am in love with it! It is seriously one of the best drugstore foundations on the market. I got the darkest shade, Caramel, which is not dark at all. I am NW43/NC50. It looks very natural against the skin and great for hot nights. This and the regular colorstay are the only drugstore foundations I owned before this one. (Well, if you count Iman as drugstore but I don't because those prices are up there with Mac!)


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I am in love with it! It is seriously one of the best drugstore foundations on the market. I got the darkest shade, Caramel, which is not dark at all. I am NW43/NC50. It looks very natural against the skin and great for hot nights. This and the regular colorstay are the only drugstore foundations I owned before this one. (Well, if you count Iman as drugstore but I don't because those prices are up there with Mac!)


  	I am NC50 as well, and like the liquid Colorstay in Caramel, but the Whipped is much lighter (liquid is color 400, whipped is 360) - how do you get this to work for you? I have a jar that I tried ONCE and it was too light/ashen. Did you sheer it out? Use darker powder? I want to use this up, and this summer would be great for it - it's going to be a hot one here.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I am NC50 as well, and like the liquid Colorstay in Caramel, but the Whipped is much lighter (liquid is color 400, whipped is 360) - how do you get this to work for you? I have a jar that I tried ONCE and it was too *light/ashen*. Did you sheer it out? Use darker powder? I want to use this up, and this summer would be great for it - it's going to be a hot one here.


  	Hey Sagehen, the color is the right match, the undertone is just different for me which is why I get the light/ashy look. I have golden undertones.

  	To change this I use two methods:

  	1. I use a Milani powder that leans on the orange side to set it. I believe it is #7 in their multipurpose powder. That, or the Stila Bronzing powder in Shade 1 is very orange, so setting it creates the perfect match for me. Once you add warmth, it should be a good match. Even better, if you can find Ben Nye powder in Coco Tan, that is very warm. I believe during ColouredBeautiful's YT rave about these powders, she loved Coco Tan to add warmth to her face. It's hard to get, but it's amazing.

  	2. Orange color correctors. I sometimes mix a little bit of Bobbi Brown Corrector in Dark Peach with the liquid and it makes it warmer for me. If you don't have that, take a really red foundation (mine was studio fix fluid) and mix a little bit in with the foundation.

  	I mostly do #1 though. And if I were to recommend one, I would choose Stila. Easier to get and gives me a glow.


----------



## sagehen (May 10, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Hey Sagehen, the color is the right match, the undertone is just different for me which is why I get the light/ashy look. I have golden undertones.
> 
> To change this I use two methods:
> 
> ...


  	OOOH - you have given me a good reason to go to a beauty supply store - a small jar of BN Coco Tan Powder might last through the jar of Colorstay whipped! Yay! I might go at lunch.thanks for your response. I am definitely going to experiment with this.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 10, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OOOH - you have given me a good reason to go to a beauty supply store - a small jar of BN Coco Tan Powder might last through the jar of Colorstay whipped! Yay! I might go at lunch.thanks for your response. I am definitely going to experiment with this.


  	No problem! Ben Nye is harder to find, but it is the best option! Also, the jar will outlast your jar of Colorstay. My banana powder is still going strong post numerous 1 oz empties.  Good luck and let me know how it goes


----------



## kimbunney (May 10, 2013)

I finally got my hands on the foundation. I like it but then I don't. For one it made me so shiny at the end of the day and I don't even have oily skin. I would prefer it for shorter periods of time. It's flawless which I love but I have the wrong color. I picked up 815 based on suggestions and its too red against me skintone. I'm debating what color should I try next.


----------



## MissTT (May 14, 2013)

Kim I think you're lighter than me or at least the same color and I use Q805. I grabbed Brulee, too, and it's dark maybe red, too. Couldn't tell I was in a hurry and had to wash it off my face before an event. Then like a fool I lost the receipt b/c we were traveling when I purchased. Now I can't return the Brulee and we paid $12/bottle at CVS in South Carolina. Grrr! I'm surprised to hear it makes you oily. Are you using primer, too? I also use my NARS Light reflecting powder, but mostly out of habit. Maybe give it another try after exchanging it for 800 or 805. I know you have that serious TX heat so you're really testing the product.


----------



## Kiwiana (Aug 6, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Kiwiana (Aug 6, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Hey Sagehen, the color is the right match, the undertone is just different for me which is why I get the light/ashy look. I have golden undertones.
> 
> To change this I use two methods:
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jackzz06 (Aug 16, 2013)

is spicy brown too dark for nw 45????


----------



## minny1a (Aug 31, 2013)

glad burlee worked for  alot of nc 45 folks cause it did not for me I had to use Q845 warm caramel and I'm pretty much Beyonce's shade when she is made to appear lighter than she is but normal. loreal true match c6.


----------



## minny1a (Aug 31, 2013)

CarmenK said:


> I've been loving this foundation and I've tried tons of drugstore ones and have been disappointed but this has been great so far! If you go online on walmart you can search a list of locations that will have the Queen collection in stock, normally its in more urban locations. I thought the amber glow would be a great match for my NC45 skintone but it was a tad too ashy, so I ended up with the brulee instead. It is a shade darker than my skintone right now but I'm sure over the next few weeks when I get a little more sun it will work perfectly. I noticed this foundation doesnt oxidize and its really good at controlling my oil throughout the day. It also lasts really long on my skin without any needed touchups that I normally would have to do with my studio fix foundation. I've been applying it with a damp beauty blender and I'm sure it would look just as good with the sigmaF80  as well. I would definitely recommend everyone to go out and try this foundation!!


----------



## JenJay (Oct 7, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> This foundation is my new obsession!  I'm so pleased with it.  I've been applying it with a beautyblender sponge.


----------



## ladypink1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a NC 45 what's a good match


----------



## sagehen (Oct 10, 2013)

ladypink1 said:


> I'm a NC 45 what's a good match


  Did you even bother to read the thread? There are two pages of people discussing their tones and color choices. There is even a post from an NC45 with photos - it answers your question.


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah drugstore.com has it for $7.83 but it costs $6 to ship it plus tax. I'd rather go to Walmart and pay the $9 something.


----------

